# NYE stressing me out!!!



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

need ergent help with nye!!! any good places that doesnt cost over 1000 aeds per head reaply appriciate some help


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Which side of dubai do you live? Wont want to have to do to much driving as will be tons of traffic...


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Which side of dubai do you live? Wont want to have to do to much driving as will be tons of traffic...


i knoooww :,( al barsha 1


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I was told yesterday that either Media One or Rotana Media (sorry cannot remember which) is doing something for AED 500 buffet and bevs. I am still laughing about the announcement of 4,000 taxis and extra buses being laid on for the night. More vehicles = more chaos.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Drinking, eating, music, view, beach, ?? What are you looking for?


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Drinking, eating, music, view, beach, ?? What are you looking for?


fireworks food drinks and atmospher :s


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I was told yesterday that either Media One or Rotana Media (sorry cannot remember which) is doing something for AED 500 buffet and bevs. I am still laughing about the announcement of 4,000 taxis and extra buses being laid on for the night. More vehicles = more chaos.


as if dubai doesnt have enough traffic at night as it is so il call both and find out  thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

laurencree said:


> fireworks food drinks and atmospher :s


Go to JBR beach, light up a barbecue and bring your own drinks....you'll get to enjoy free fireworks from Atlantis, Burj Al Arab, etc.

/SNIP/

Happy New Year!


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I was told yesterday that either Media One or Rotana Media (sorry cannot remember which) is doing something for AED 500 buffet and bevs. I am still laughing about the announcement of 4,000 taxis and extra buses being laid on for the night. More vehicles = more chaos.


media rotana is the one doing the buffet for 480 AED or somthing like that so going to do that and then find something to do after like finish food and head down to watch the berj kalifa fireworks if we eat quickly we may be able to get to the fire works on time??


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You and many others Lauren. Think I would rather stay close to home so I don't have to spend hours trying to get back there. Last year we went to friends down the road and it took us about four hours to get back because there were no taxis. This year, I reckon it will take the same because there are too many taxis haha! Enjoy whatever you do. Actually, just thought, I think the Ibis in Barsha has a rooftop pool, call them and see if they are doing anything up there. Much easier.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> You and many others Lauren. Think I would rather stay close to home so I don't have to spend hours trying to get back there. Last year we went to friends down the road and it took us about four hours to get back because there were no taxis. This year, I reckon it will take the same because there are too many taxis haha! Enjoy whatever you do. Actually, just thought, I think the Ibis in Barsha has a rooftop pool, call them and see if they are doing anything up there. Much easier.


hmmm ok i will take your word for it.... cant believe how busy the streets are going to be needless to say my hotel has a roof top and if i ask nicely i might be able to get up there and see the displays in the sky as you can see the al ber berab cant remember the exact name of it right now with out looking :s.... 
thanks you have a good nye and a great year to come


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

laurencree said:


> hmmm ok i will take your word for it.... cant believe how busy the streets are going to be needless to say my hotel has a roof top and if i ask nicely i might be able to get up there and see the displays in the sky as you can see the al ber berab cant remember the exact name of it right now with out looking :s....
> thanks you have a good nye and a great year to come


berj al arab**


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Almost - Burj Al Arab. Burj is tower in Arabic. Enjoy, whatever you do.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Almost - Burj Al Arab. Burj is tower in Arabic. Enjoy, whatever you do.


oh ok thanks and you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I just received an email from Hatta Fort Hotel and they have an excellent deal for NYE - room, bubbly reception, all inclusive dinner and dance for around AED 1300. Not sure if that includes tax but I saw you need to do a visa run so you could kill 'two birds with one stone' if that appeals.


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I just received an email from Hatta Fort Hotel and they have an excellent deal for NYE - room, bubbly reception, all inclusive dinner and dance for around AED 1300. Not sure if that includes tax but I saw you need to do a visa run so you could kill 'two birds with one stone' if that appeals.


visa run is sorted my husbands work is going to do that for me, and i dont want to spend that much on dinner to be honest silly but i wouldnt spend that in englamd so i wont spend that here but thanks any how


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Go to JBR beach, light up a barbecue and bring your own drinks....you'll get to enjoy free fireworks from Atlantis, Burj Al Arab, etc.
> 
> /SNIP/
> 
> Happy New Year!


is alcohol allowed on the beaches?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No. 

So dont take a water bottle with mixed drink in it out there with you.


----------

